# Winter Fly Fishing



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

Are any of yall going to be doin fly fishing this month, January, and February? If so, what are yall goin to be targeting. I plan on making some trips offshore this winter (weather permitting). I plan on goin after snapper, sharks, and reds with my 10 weight. I'm also goin to be doin some fishing under the lights for trout and possibly some wading for trout on flies. Also, who's going to the Fly Fishing Expo at FTU on Saturday because I'll be there. Good fishing everybody.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Planning on being at the expo. I'll probably try my hand for large trout in deeper water this winter.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Reds and big trout in water less than 18" deep. You don't have to fish deep for trout in the winter. They will be on the flats except during the cold fronts. Caught 14 trout last winter between 25" and 31" and 6 this month between 24" and 27". None of these fish came from water over 2 feet deep.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Mike tell us more without giving away any trade secrets. Mud, Shell, Grass? Type of flies, time of day, tides? A few teaser pictures wouldn't hurt. Soon as the hunting seasons start to wind down it's time to pick up the long rod again.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

David, Look for shallow flats adjacent to deep water. Get away from the jetties as the colder gulf water will keep the fish off the flats. Most of the fish are in areas with both mud and grass. I usually start my winter trips around 9:00 am as there is not rush to get to them. They probably won't eat until they warm up anyway. I'm not real concerned about tides but if the tide is low look for them close to the deep water and if the tide is up they may be a little farther up on the flat. As far as flies goes I have caught quite a few on the Boone spoone Butter Rum Sand Flea and on clousers (chart/white or Black/red/white). For sight casting I like 2-4 days after a cold front when we have warm temps, lots of sun and light winds. They will still be there on the cloudy days but seeing them is a problem. For some reason my computer won't allow me to access the "manage attachment" icon below so I can't attach any photos. I can email you a couple if you'd like. I'm also running a winter special if you'd like to go after a big trout.


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Mike have those logs already showed up in the secret hole of yours


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

ill be going after reds as they get pushed out of the flats and in to the rivers. ill be out there early morning and work it for most of the day. i expect them to move in to the diversion channel and be up under and around the logs.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I fished with Capt. Mike last winter and the man speaks the truth! He knows where to find some really big trout for fly sight-casting. I don't think I'd ever spotted a trout on the flats before despite catching lots of reds. Well, they're certainly out there in the winter. We saw dozens that day. Give Mike a call if you want to get after them.

Bruce


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Capt Mike Cook said:


> David, Look for shallow flats adjacent to deep water. Get away from the jetties as the colder gulf water will keep the fish off the flats. Most of the fish are in areas with both mud and grass. I usually start my winter trips around 9:00 am as there is not rush to get to them. They probably won't eat until they warm up anyway. I'm not real concerned about tides but if the tide is low look for them close to the deep water and if the tide is up they may be a little farther up on the flat. As far as flies goes I have caught quite a few on the Boone spoone Butter Rum Sand Flea and on clousers (chart/white or Black/red/white). For sight casting I like 2-4 days after a cold front when we have warm temps, lots of sun and light winds. They will still be there on the cloudy days but seeing them is a problem. For some reason my computer won't allow me to access the "manage attachment" icon below so I can't attach any photos. I can email you a couple if you'd like. I'm also running a winter special if you'd like to go after a big trout.


Mike, does that patter hold true on the upper coast as well. What you descride sounds like the north shoreline on West Galveston Bay.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike C: Yes. Theeerrrreeee Baaaack

Bruce: Thanks for the kid words. We did see a few good ol' big uns that day.

Gottago: It should be the same in W. Galveston. Fish are fish. When they get cold they are going to get warm in the shallows when they can. I would think that W. Galveston back along the ICW would be ideal. Let me know if you find them.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I probably won't make it till after Christmas. I'm going to try to do a few trips between then and New Years. I'll let you know what I find.

Thanks for the info.


----------

